# Before you post



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The rules are posted in the announcment at the top of the page. you must follow those rules. In this section, your posts will be heavily moderated and you are expected to conduct yourselves like adults.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'd also like to stress this... GoPitbull has been having way too many quarrels lately, and the moderators have all been instructed to be very harsh on trouble makers.

We strive to make this site as good as possible, and at the current moment, that means that we are going to crack down harder on negative attitudes and trouble makers.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

GoPitbull said:


> I'd also like to stress this... GoPitbull has been having way too many quarrels lately, and the moderators have all been instructed to be very harsh on trouble makers.
> 
> We strive to make this site as good as possible, and at the current moment, that means that we are going to crack down harder on negative attitudes and trouble makers.


:thumbsup: :woof: :clap:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Midwest Bully said:


> :thumbsup: :woof: :clap:


Right on........:cheers:


----------



## littleboyblue (Feb 19, 2006)

*thank god*

thanks god I can finnaly come back and have a decent conversation with soem Adults, without having to battle with children or have opinions forced down my windpipe...:hammer: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crown Royal (Oct 20, 2006)

Great news, happy to hear it. I joined bec of all the great people and discussions. Hopefully they come back and we can have some adult debates and share needed information like before.


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

littleboyblue said:


> thanks god I can finnaly come back and have a decent conversation with soem Adults, without having to battle with children or have opinions forced down my windpipe...:hammer: :thumbsup:


I second that. That was the whole reason and I was honestly thinking about turning in my resignation but I like it here as the convos are great. I look forward to many more.


----------

